# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  50 bin kişilik cenaze töreni

## bozok

*50 bin kişilik cenaze töreni* 



*İdil, Silopi ve Cizre’de esnaf kepenk kapattı*

*Bayram KAPLAN / İDİL (şırnak), (DHA)* 

HAKKARİ’nin kırsal kesiminde güvenlik güçleriyle girdikleri çatışmada öldürülen 9 PKK’lıdan Uğur Kar, şırnak’ın İdil İlçesi’nde defnedildi. Cenazeye BDP şırnak Milletvekili Hasip Kaplan ile belediye başkanları da katıldı.

Hakkari’nin kırsal kesiminde güvenlik güçleriyle girdikleri çatışmada öldürülen 9 PKK’lıdan Uğur Kar, Yusuf şahin ve Hasan Duru’nun cenazeleri bugün toprağa verilmek üzere ailelerine teslim edildi. PKK’lılardan Uğur Kar'ın İdil, Yusuf şahin'in, Cizre ve Hasan Duru'nun da Silopi İlçesi’nde toprağa verileceği açıklandı. Cenazeler nedeniyle 3 ilçede de esnaf kepenk kapatırken, polis sıkı güvenlik önemleri aldı. 

*üç PKK'lının cenazesine 50 bin kişi katıldı*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*

3 PKK’lının cenazesi bugün öğle saalerinde İdil İlçesi’ne getirildi. Cenazeler ilçe girişinde aralarında BDP şırnak Milletvekili Hasip Kaplan, BDP’li belediye başkanları, BDP il ve ilçe başkanları ile çevre il ve ilçelerinden gelenlerinde aralarında bulunduğu yaklaşık 50 bin kişi tarafından karşılandı. Kar’ın cenazesi omuzlarda taşınarak Adile Naşit Caddesi üzerinden mezarlığa götürülürken, Abdullah ücalan posterleri ve PKK flamaları taşındı, sloganlar atıldı. Kalabalığın öğretmenevi önünden geçişi sırasında bir saldırıya karşı BDP’liler tarafından önlem alındı.

PKK’lı Kar, İdil’de toprağa verildikten sonra, Yusuf şahin ile Hasan Duru’nun cenazeleri de aynı kalabalık taarfındaın Cizre ve Silopi’ye götürüldü.

*CİZRE’DEKİ CENAZE TüRENİ OLAYSIZ GEüTİ*

Hakkari’de güvenlik güçleri ile girdikleri çatışmada öldürülen Uğur Kar’ın cenazesinin şırnak’ın İdil İlçesi’nde toprağa verilmesinden sonra Yusuf şahin’in cenazesi de Cizre İlçesi’nde toprağa verildi. BDP Cizre İlçe binası önünde toplanan kalabalık, PKK’lı Yusuf şahin ile Silopi’de gömülecek olan Hasan Duru’nun cenazesini, ilçe girişinde karşıladı. PKK lehine slogan atan ve zılgıt çeken partililer daha sonra şahin’in cenazesini Cizre Asri Mezarlığı’nda toprağa verdi. Cenaze töreninde herhangi bir olay yaşanmadı.

PKK’lı şahin’in cenazesinin defnedilmesinden sonra Hasan Duru’nun cenazesi de Silopi İlçesine götürmek için konvoy halinde bu ilçeye hareket edildi.

*PKK’lı teröristin cenazesine katılan esnaf kepenk kapattı*

Hakkari’de çıkan çatışmada öldürülen 9 teröristten biri bugün toprağa verildi. Hakkari-Van kırsalında güvenlik güçleriyle girdiği çatışmada öldürülen PKK’lı terörist Beytullah üzkan’ın cenazesi dün akşam ailesi tarafından Malatya Adli Tıp Kurumu’ndan alınarak Hakkari Devlet Hastanesi morguna getirildi. Sabah saatlerinde buradan alınan cenaze, Keklıkpınar Mahallesi’ne getirildi.

Cenazenin geçişi sırasında İl Emniyet Müdürlüğü önünde yoğun güvenlik önlemleri alındı. üok sayıda kişinin katıldığı cenaze sebebiyle ilde de bası işyerleri açılmadı. Cenaze törenine BDP Hakkari Milletvekili Hamit Geylani, Belediye Başkanı Fadıl Bedirhanoğlu, BDP İl Başkanı Orhan Koparan, il ve ilçelerdeki belediye başkanları ve parti başkanları da katıldı. Oğlunun toprağa verilmesinin ardından kalabalığı seslenen Beytullah üzkan’ın babası Selam üzkan, esnaftan işyerlerinin açmasını istedi ve cenazeye katılan herkese teşekkür etti.

*CENAZE SONRASI OLAY*

PKK’lı Yusuf şahin’in Cizre İlçesi’nde toprağa verilmesinden sonra, Hasan Duru adlı PKK’lının cenazesinin de Silopi’ye götürülmesi sırasında, binlerce kişi cenaze ile birlikte Silopi İlçesi’ne giderken, Cizre’de kalan grup da yasa dışı gösteri yaptı. İdil karayoluna barikat kurarak, lastik yakarak yolu trafiğe kapatan gruba polis müdahale etti. Yasadışı slogan atarak polise molotof kokteylli ve taşla saldıran gruba polis, gözyaşartıcı bomba ve tazyikli su ile karşılık verdi.

Bir süre devam eden gösteriden sonra İdil yolu trafiğe açılırken, yasadışı gösteri düzenleyen gruplar, Cudi ve Nur Mahallesi’ndeki ara sokaklara kaçtı. Ara sokaklarda çevik kuvvet polisleri ile göstericiler arasında kovalamaca devam ediyor.


14.09.2010 15:27 / *VATAN*

----------

